# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Οθονη και dititizer LG gpad 10.1

## proviewjp

Ζηταω οθονη και digitizer απο το ως ανω ταμπλετ σε λογικη τιμη.

Γιαννης
6973242344

----------

